# Max cornelisse - true or fake?



## Timpa (Mar 23, 2010)

Hes hacking things with his laptop, like driving hes car remotly, or changing the trainscreen to his cellphone camera, its quite obvious thats the most is a fake but still.


----------



## scrtmstr (Mar 23, 2010)

It's fake. He admitted it on a show in the Netherlands called Jensen. It's still pretty cool though, the things he did.


----------



## Wabsta (Mar 23, 2010)

Ah that's that dutch guy right?
Yea, fake, it was all some advertisement for IT study's as far as I heard. (I could be wrond ofcourse, but that's what I was told)


----------



## Overlord Nadrian (Mar 23, 2010)

Timpa said:
			
		

> Hes hacking things with his laptop, like driving hes car remotly, or changing the trainscreen to his cellphone camera, its quite obvious thats the most is a fake but still.


I thought it was funny, but obviously fake, otherwise he would've been arrested and have his head on the frontpage of all newspapers


----------

